# SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUBS FEBRUARY RIDE 2-25-17



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 9, 2017)

SKIDKINGS ! LET'S RIDE ! 
SATURDAY ,FEBRUARY 25TH 2017. MEET AT THE WORLD FAMOUS SPAR TAVERN IN OLD TOWN TACOMA AT 11 AM . THIS IS THE RETURN OF STIFFIS CORPUS RIDE.FIRST TIME BACK ON A BIKE ,SO TRYING TO AVOID HILLS FOR NOW .SO LETS CELEBRATE THE RETURN OF STIFFIS Stifis Corpus IN A COOL WAY .RAIN SLEET,SNOW ,SUN , RUST FLAKES ...WE RIDE !!!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 24, 2017)

SKIDKINGS! LETS RIDE!  WEATHER FOR TOMOROW IS CLEAR ..NO RAIN...45 DEGREES,, ! MEET AT THE WORLD FAMOUS SPAR TAVERN IN OLD TOWN TACOMA AT 11 AM...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2017)

here's a couple pics from Saturday's ride nice break from the rain we've been having.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2017)

a few more.....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 26, 2017)

HERE IS A FEW MORE PICS ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 26, 2017)

HERE IS A FEW MORE


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2017)




----------

